
High density mechanical energy storage with carbon nanothread bundle - WaitWaitWha
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-15807-7
======
mgsouth
> _gravimetric energy density of up to 1.76 MJ kg−1_

Gasoline has 47 MJ/kg [0], in 2007 Lithium-ion batteries were 0.36 - 0.90
MJ/kg [1]

[0] [https://neutrium.net/properties/specific-energy-and-
energy-d...](https://neutrium.net/properties/specific-energy-and-energy-
density-of-fuels/)

[1]
[http://www.panasonic.com/industrial/includes/pdf/Panasonic_L...](http://www.panasonic.com/industrial/includes/pdf/Panasonic_LiIon_Overview.pdf)

Cited by Wikipedia [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium-
ion_battery#Performanc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium-
ion_battery#Performance)

~~~
WaitWaitWha
I am content with a research which already nearly doubles the energy density
of Li-ion batteries (0.9 to 1.76). I also think the idea of using carbon
instead of lithium is a step forward.

Now, how to squeeze it into an iPhone 14!

